

Tumblr President Steps Down - mschonfeld
http://john.io/post/21938944425/tempus-fugit

======
reneherse
I'm absolutely flabbergasted by the quality of writing. Speechless.

~~~
revolvingcur
It feels more like one side of an IM conversation than an essay, what with the
missing periods and stilted

spacing

~~~
ianterrell
My guess is that the missing periods at paragraph breaks indicate he wrote
this on an iDevice. Space-space: period added. Enter-enter: no period added.

~~~
calloc
Why an iDevice? Does Android add periods by default? (Space space doesn't on
most Android devices, neither does Enter enter).

He could have written this on any mobile computing platform.

That being said, he did use short hand texting "speech" with his "w/".

~~~
ajross
Quick test on a text field in chrome on my Galaxy Nexus shows the same
behavior listed above: two spaces automatically ends the sentence with a
period, but two carriage returns does not.

------
sabret00the
To be fair, with Tumblr there was just no forward thinking plan. The first
thing they should've done was consolidated content. Thus if someone uploads a
picture that's already on the server, it should automatically become a reblog.
This would've promoted greater content creation and thus promoted the
harnessing of content creators. Everything else falls into place on that solid
foundation. Promoted posts, inline advertising. It would've all been there for
Tumblr to cultivate in a manner which users can embrace.

Instead the idea seems to have started out as a micro-blogging system that's
grown into a full-fledged blogging system but seems to lack real direction and
instead seems to on the fly to meet the needs that suddenly develop from usage
statistics and shoehorning.

~~~
mvkel
Lots of logistical issues with auto-reblogging. I could upload a picture of
every color, flower, car, etc. and reap the reblogging rewards.

I also fail to understand how this edge case feature would generate revenue.
Ads? Greeeeeat.

~~~
sabret00the
Ads are a part of life. If you don't wanna see em, you like many others
install adblock. For the people that don't, they create revenue.

As for installing every colour, flower, car. That's fine and dandy but stuff
like that would be flagged and dealt with.

------
bickfordb
Does anyone know why he was ejected? From an external perspective Tumblr
appears to be doing well.

------
cheshire137
What's with the lack of periods?

~~~
jbigelow76
He's a graduate of the Jerry Yang School of Management.

